# Aluminium PID Enclosure - custom made - any interest?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It annoyed (and still annoys) the heck out of me that it's not easy to find an enclosure to fit the REX C100 PID into easily - and off the shelf (being a DIN fitting you'd think it would be simple!).

So, I've started looking at getting some aluminium ones made - but before I delve into the depths of production costs, minimum order quantities, etc. etc. I wanted to see if this was the sort of thing that people would be genuinely interested in buying for their own DIY PID project.

I've sized the enclosure to fit a REX C100, as at 100mm it's probably the longest of the generic ones. The enclosure would have a 10mm hole in the rear, with rubber grommet, and a 45mm x 45mm cutout in the front for the PID.

Due to the position and size of the panel mounting clip on many of these PIDs, if you wanted to retain the mounting clip (rather than using an alternative fixing method) then you'd have to use it vertically.

Anyway - here's a quick mock-up of what I'm looking to get made:










Selling price point that I'm aiming for would be around £18-£20. (For the avoidance of doubt - I've potentially got a manufacturer lined up that can produce these, like this, and I could sell them at this price - if there's interest).

Thoughts? Do you think this would be of interest to anyone?

If you have PID'd your Classic, or will be looking to do so - do you think that this box at this price would be (or would have been) attractive to you? Would you prefer a £8 Maplins plastic box that you have to cut to shape yourself, or another DIY solution that costs less than a tenner?

If no-one thinks it's useful then I won't bother... but if it's generally seen as something that would or could be useful then I'll embark on the project (really just to cover my costs - not to make any real money out of, just to try and help people!). It's a bit like the Pt100 RTD sensors that I produce - the only alternative is Auber, at higher cost, lower quality and a significant wait. I make them to help UK folk out, and I think my version is better quality than the Auber one. Hopefully the boxes would be much the same.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Might a weatherproof junction box fit they come in a variety of sizes and might be easier to work with re cutting.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/waterproof-box

Ian


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah I'm definitely more than interested. I've got a plastic enclosure at the moment, but a sleek looking aluminium or stainless steel one would be preferable.

Out of interest, if you don't use the mounting clips, how do you securely fix the REX in place to stop it rattling around inside the enclosure?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

This place might be worth considering.

http://www.protocase.co.uk/price/instant_quote_ushape.php


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

They all look really crap, they're typically plastic, and they typically have lids that are rimmed and come a few cms down the actual box...

So - in summary - no...

I'm aiming for something that is more like the Auber version: http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34&products_id=166

However, as we all know, a $22.32 box from Auber is going to cost another $22.82 for International shipping - plus VAT and "handling charge" and we're at about £40 to get one over here - which is bonkers.

The Auber box is 80x60x134 - I'm aiming for 80x60x120 - though with essentially the same cut-outs, and at around half the price.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

NJD1977 said:


> This place might be worth considering.
> 
> http://www.protocase.co.uk/price/instant_quote_ushape.php


No - it's not... I've considered or contacted just about every UK manufacturer, and they all want silly prices for custom boxes. The best quote I've had for this so far, from the UK, was about £35 a box.

Edited to add... if you want a real laugh, then this is the quote from Protocase for 10 x stainless L shaped simple boxes with the same two cutouts (45x45 front, 10mm hole in rear):

Unit price:	£ 87.92

Quantity:	10

Sub total:	£ 783.79

Set up fee:	£ 70.00

Total price:	GBP £ 853.79

... so for 10 boxes, £85 a box.... and then they'd add shipping and VAT to that as well, so over £100 per box.... If that's not madness then tell me what is!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MrShades said:


> If that's not madness then tell me what is!


This?










..sorry, I'll get my coat..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got the rex on my watch list on fleabay (about a tenner?), what puts me off attampting to do a conversion is having a huge box stuck to the side of my machine (my other half might start complaining it's turning into a lab - she liked the Dualit better as the colour matched her kitchen..)

It's a shame that there's not enough room to mount it internally - though would one look ok on the right hand side behind the steam knob? (mines angled in a corner so wouldn't look out of place/hidden there).


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Due to the various wires, and exit positions from the case it's actually more normal to put the box on the 'empty' left-hand side of the Classic - but nothing stopping you putting one on the right if the wires are long enough.

Actually - as you probably have very little need to change or adjust the PID on an ongoing basis - there wouldn't be a problem simply mounting the case to the REAR of the Classic - and it'd be completely discrete then.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Actually - as you probably have very little need to change or adjust the PID on an ongoing basis - there wouldn't be a problem simply mounting the case to the REAR of the Classic - and it'd be completely discrete then.


I did seriously consider this when I installed mine. And still might change it now, the only thing that put me off, is that the PID readout is a visual indicator of whether the temperature has stabilised or not - I can see it fluctuating from cold for a good 10-15 minutes before it stabilises, so for those mornings when I want a shot but don't want to wait 30 minutes to be certain the machine has warmed up, the PID readout on the front is helpful.

Might actually, just change it and see how I go on. At first I wanted the PID on display as a trophy of my hard work, but now I look at the aesthetics of the Gaggia and just can't help but geel guilty that I've spoiled them with the PID enclosure hanging off the side.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

NJD1977 said:


> Yeah I'm definitely more than interested. I've got a plastic enclosure at the moment, but a sleek looking aluminium or stainless steel one would be preferable.
> 
> Out of interest, if you don't use the mounting clips, how do you securely fix the REX in place to stop it rattling around inside the enclosure?


Cool - that's one then! You either mount it vertically and use the clips (which are very large 'top and bottom' but of minimal thickness left and right - or, as the PID sits quite close to the bottom of the box, then I mount them horizontally using velcro.... one strip on the bottom of the box, the other on the PID.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

See this new thread for the results of my recent labours: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25140-Aluminium-PID-enclosure-all-cutouts-ready-for-a-PID-to-slot-straight-in&p=322748#post322748


----------

